# Anyone got instagram for your plant photos?



## bettaguy (17 Dec 2019)

I have an instagram i often post my plants to but its mainly for my fish and aquariums https://www.instagram.com/bettaguy/

I'm really into wabikusas and plants in general right now so I'm always looking for accounts to follow for inspiration


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (20 Dec 2019)

Just followed you, I'm at:
www.instagram.com/scapeeasy

I started a website and Facebook too. It's for my low tech stuff - I had grand plans of using it all to get more people into aquascaping from the fishkeeping hobby. At some point I will simplify again the approach I documented, which I've tested and started some of the write up for. Having a 6 month old now means my priorities have changed!


----------



## Tim Harrison (20 Dec 2019)

This is mine https://www.instagram.com/aquazeitgeist/ but I haven't posted very much recently. Maybe I'll rescape NatureScape soon so  I'll have some more worthwhile content to share.


----------



## bloskas (20 Dec 2019)

Hello this is mine!

https://www.instagram.com/urban_scaper


----------



## bettaguy (21 Dec 2019)

bloskas said:


> Hello this is mine!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/urban_scaper


already following apparently!


----------



## EA James (21 May 2020)

Just started a new instagram today eajames1983, i need some friends 🤣


----------



## LondonDragon (21 May 2020)

Might aswell join the trend!!

Paulo Leal aka LondonDragon (@londondragon76) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## glasscanvasart (21 May 2020)

Started posting again over lockdown and I‘ve got some exciting projects planned.

Aquascaping's (@glasscanvasart) Instagram profile • 15 photos and videos

Been following a few of you for a while and certainly got some buce envy for your collection @bettaguy


----------



## EA James (22 May 2020)

Can you guys follow me too? I only have 1 at the moment


----------



## Ady34 (26 May 2020)

Cool, I follow several of you already 
I have one, not specifically for plants but an aqua related one seperate to my personal one.
Hopefully this link will work 😬
ady_myers_aqua
cheerio,


----------



## EA James (26 May 2020)

@Ady34 good man, done 👍🏻


----------



## noobscaper (16 Dec 2020)

Sorry for the necro, but this is mine.
Beware of the water stains


----------



## Hawkwood (15 May 2021)

Your photos look cool. Do you process the image before you post it? I recently started an Instagram blog with my plants and cats. To be honest, I really want my blog to become famous and for people to be interested in what I post. But I am well aware that this requires a lot of work, and I have already started. I started with buying real Instagram followers with organic delivery. I was told that if people see that I have many subscribers, they will be interested in what I attracted them to and will subscribe.  Next, I will need to post photos as often as possible and buy ads. Wish me luck!


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 May 2021)

Just in case you weren't aware UKAPS has it's own Instagram page where we post some of the forums highlights. Well worth signing up to 

UK Aquatic Plant Society (@ukapsforum) is on Instagram


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (29 May 2021)

Joined the 21st century.

Technicolour Tanks


----------



## Gavin3171 (11 Sep 2021)

@that_aquarium_diary 🙋🏻‍♂️


----------



## not called Bob (30 Sep 2021)

Mines largely garden/allotment and a bit of the tank, the other general weird stuff like faces in places, street art and stuff i see at sea.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (3 Oct 2021)

Following all of you now. Here's mine, DeepMetropolis 🐟


----------



## Lex_ac.aquarium (18 Oct 2021)

My IG handle is @AC.AQUARIUM
Mixture of plants and aquarium
Login • Instagram


----------

